# Visiting Seattle need some advice on riding



## Blitzer31 (Sep 21, 2010)

Hey everyone,

Hoping I can get some direction here. Going to be in Seattle next week on the 22nd and 23rd and looking to possibly rent a bike to get some riding in. Any suggestions? I was looking at the burke Gilman trail. Looks like a typical rail trail boring ride, but I dont plan to ride around the city and get lost either. Also any advice on where to rent a bike would be great as well.

Sincerely,

Dan


----------



## nhluhr (Sep 9, 2010)

I'm not currently aware of any road bike rentals but you might be able to find a "Demo" from some of the dealers that do those.

You are right about the Burke Gilman - very annoying rail trail. I use it only as a transit to other riding. Where are you staying in town? That will help me point you in the right direction for riding.


----------



## nhluhr (Sep 9, 2010)

apologies, i just looked it up and one of the good local shops does rentals:

Montlake Bike Shop - Rentals <-- good guys, would recommend
Rentals - Start Here - Gregg's Cycles <-- don't really recommend because they survive because of their location, not their service, but they can probably manage to handle a rental


----------



## PSC (Mar 10, 2004)

Take the ferry over to Bainbridge Island and do the Chilly Hilly route.

https://shop.cascade.org/content/events/chilly-hilly-details

Ferry ride is cool with the view of Seattle and the Puget Sound and Winslow is a cool town with a couple nice bike shops and restaurants.


----------

